# Which 180MM Deba for Fish Fillet



## Star (Aug 30, 2017)

Yet another "Help me buy another knife!"

LOCATION
What country are you in?
-Australia


KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
- Deba

Are you right or left handed?
-Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
-Prefer Japanese

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
-180mm

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
-Not necessary 

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
-$400ish. Happy to go down, could go up a little for something really special.


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
-Home. 

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
- Filleting Snapper fish

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
- Not replacing

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
-

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
-Push cut


What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)


Ease of Use -Good food release, less reactive, little wedging. 

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
-Longer is very preferable.

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
- In this instance for fish would use Synthetic

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
-No but they will go to a high quality sharpener as needed.

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
-Yes when i have time

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
-See above.


SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS
Want to purchase whole fish like Snapper and fillet myself. Do not want to use my Gyuto. 

Looking for something interesting like an INOX, Molybdenum or even Blue Carbon steel (despite more maintenance)

Thanks!


----------



## daveb (Aug 31, 2017)

400ish should get you into a nice Deba. I like my Suisin a lot, it's a miroshi (sp?) so it will do double duty for portioning. Suggest you start with James at Knives and Stones and then go from there.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 31, 2017)

daveb said:


> 400ish should get you into a nice Deba. I like my Suisin a lot, it's a miroshi (sp?) so it will do double duty for portioning. Suggest you start with James at Knives and Stones and then go from there.




very good point .....to consider all the possible alternatives...

I primarily use a 180mm deba and tried a 210 miorishi deba which eventhough is longer still lacks the width and weight of teh 180mm deba. I need to feel the "power" when it cuts thru the fine bones. Next i tried the 240 miorishi deba. weight clocks in 10 grams lighter than the 180mm deba.. Great for portioning smaller girth tuna slabs and i dont feel the "power" as in the short tool (referring to 180 deba). but for my 5kg salmon cutting... i still look for the deba.... after all, the miorishi is a hybrid .. a cross between a deba and a yanigiba... more inclined to the yanagiba side... ( i stand to be corrected or educated on this point)

which leads me to conclude that the miorishi is basically shaped as an oversize single bevel gyuto (m or a single bevel gyuto on steroids... if i may say..)without the nice thin tapering at the last 3cm from the tip.... which will lead me to my next project... to test compare a single bevel gyuto vs a miorishi and the intended victim wld be the 5 to 5.5kg salmon as i am not able to find practical reviews biased or unbiased done on a single bevel knives. Knives ordered and to be delivered in 3 months..

basically my point is that if you are considering a miorishi deba... do evaluate a 240mm if that is your possible cup of tea

hv fun and rgds Z


----------



## schanop (Aug 31, 2017)

Grab this Toyama 180mm deba from Jimbob http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/34018-180-Toyama-Deba He used to be in VIC, but is now over the ocean to the east.


----------



## naifu (Sep 10, 2017)

+1 Toyama Deba 180. My first Deba. The F&F is superb as is the edge sharpness and functionality. Substantial blade.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 10, 2017)

Following


----------



## tienowen (Sep 10, 2017)

I just custom order from JCK for a couple month, the knife comes this week, Will be Deba 195mm Honyaki Ginsanko 3 mirror front size and ebony handle, price a bit expensive but still decent price compares to White or Blue Steel Honyaki. He just releases couple extra Honyaki just limit special make. If interest I think this will be the special knife to own and use for a long time.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 10, 2017)

Why don't you contact one of our vendors James from knives and stones? He happens to be down under as well.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/deba-fish-cutting/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## Panamapeet (Sep 11, 2017)

naifu said:


> +1 Toyama Deba 180. My first Deba. The F&F is superb as is the edge sharpness and functionality. Substantial blade.



This, highly recommend it.


----------



## zitangy (Sep 11, 2017)

tienowen said:


> I just custom order from JCK for a couple month, the knife comes this week, Will be Deba 195mm Honyaki Ginsanko 3 mirror front size and ebony handle, price a bit expensive but still decent price compares to White or Blue Steel Honyaki. He just releases couple extra Honyaki just limit special make. If interest I think this will be the special knife to own and use for a long time.



Could you post pictures of this Ginsan monosteel knife ( " The one-piece blade construction of the Honayki knife is handcrafted using processes which are similar to those used in Japanese sword making, such as the Tsuchi-Oki process.) as i am not able to see the hamon line on this special stainless honyaki as shown on JCK website. I suppose with differential hardening it shld have a line.. a faint one at the very least between the soft and hard steel...

rgds z


----------



## tienowen (Sep 11, 2017)

zitangy said:


> Could you post pictures of this Ginsan monosteel knife ( " The one-piece blade construction of the Honayki knife is handcrafted using processes which are similar to those used in Japanese sword making, such as the Tsuchi-Oki process.) as i am not able to see the hamon line on this special stainless honyaki as shown on JCK website. I suppose with differential hardening it shld have a line.. a faint one at the very least between the soft and hard steel...
> 
> rgds z



My knife still in custom in US post office, I will post when my knife come, but I didn't ask for hamon line, maybe white or blue steel got better custom for that. So far for price range, I very happy for good knife and price, just a bit expensive compare to the size 195mm from different maker without Honyaki knife.


----------



## tienowen (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## tienowen (Sep 14, 2017)

Back side of the knife


----------



## zitangy (Sep 14, 2017)

thanks for the pics.....z


----------



## KimBronnum (Sep 14, 2017)

Toyamas are fantastisk
- Kim


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 15, 2017)

In my opinion, it really doesnt matter very much, I would save some money and put it into your Usuba or yanagiba. For me the quality of a deba is not SO crucial as with other knives.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 15, 2017)

Not to break up this thread...but how is G 3 steel? How does it perform for a deba?


----------



## Star (Sep 17, 2017)

I ended up purchasing the 180mm Yoshihiro Hongasumi Blue Steel Deba. I am by no means versed in filleting but it appears to the job. I have been careful to immediately wash in hot water and apply oil after use.

Grade: Hongasumi
Bolster Material: Water Buffalo Horn (color varies)
HRC: 63-64
Handle Shape: Octagonal
Material High Carbon: Blue Steel #2


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2017)

Love my Yoshihiro deba.

[video=youtube;kuT0HfNyBAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuT0HfNyBAs[/video]


----------



## zitangy (Sep 18, 2017)

Lovely....


----------

